# Prairie Home Companion



## Bogy

My wife and I went to see _A Prairie Home Companion_ this afternoon. We both really liked it. If you like PHC, GK, or Minnesota humor, you should like it. 

If your idea of a good movie is one with lots of explosions, car chases, and/or nudity, you probably won't. :lol:

It's pretty much a typical PHC, with stories, jokes, music, and a storyline about how this is the last show ever to tie it together. Its like Minnesota, unassuming and low keyed, not thinking to highly of itself.


----------



## jrjcd

i am so looking forward to seeing this on wednesday...


----------



## tomcrown1

Bogy said:


> My wife and I went to see _A Prairie Home Companion_ this afternoon. We both really liked it. If you like PHC, GK, or Minnesota humor, you should like it.
> 
> If your idea of a good movie is one with lots of explosions, car chases, and/or nudity, you probably won't. :lol:
> 
> It's pretty much a typical PHC, with stories, jokes, music, and a storyline about how this is the last show ever to tie it together. Its like Minnesota, unassuming and low keyed, not thinking to highly of itself.


Does it have guy neware private eye?? the rep bop commercials etc???


----------



## Bogy

tomcrown1 said:


> Does it have guy neware private eye?? the rep bop commercials etc???


Yes, and in fact the Guy Noir role is played by Kevin Kline, and is a major role in the move. He does a great job with it. The rebop commercial is there, as is most of the regular bits that are part of PHC.


----------



## tomcrown1

Cool I love A Prairie Home Companion radio show on PBS radio


----------



## Nick

I'll wait for the DVD and probably send some as Christmas gifts.


----------



## jrjcd

BEST PICTURE OF THE YEAR(and NO lazer battles)


----------



## Bogy

jrjcd said:


> BEST PICTURE OF THE YEAR(and NO lazer battles)


You are a very discerning movie goer.


----------



## Nick

jrjcd said:


> BEST PICTURE OF THE YEAR(and NO lazer battles)


WHAT??? NO _laser_ battles???  Gosh darn! I'm canceling my DVD order! :grrr:


----------



## Bogy

Nick said:


> WHAT??? NO _laser_ battles???  Gosh darn! I'm canceling my DVD order! :grrr:


But it does have Lindsey Lohan in a nude scene. Well, maybe not totally nude...well, actually she remains fully clothed...but I know you have a very good imagination.


----------



## tomcrown1

Bogy said:


> But it does have Lindsey Lohan in a nude scene. Well, maybe not totally nude...well, actually she remains fully clothed...but I know you have a very good imagination.


Is Lindsey Lohan the babe with the legs that never quit???


----------



## Bogy

Lindsey Lohan


----------



## Nick

<sigh> How did this thread go so, so wrong???


----------



## Bogy

:lol:


----------



## tomcrown1

It is Gay Nuir fault he always has the Fem Fatale, with those legs that never quit.


----------



## Bogy

In PHC, these are the legs that never quit.


----------



## DonLandis

Just saw this on DVD. The DVD extras with the director comments and actors too are as good as the movie itself. For me, this is one DVD I will need to buy which will bring my collection up to 48!  I'll wait a few weeks when Block buster sells them out at $5 ea. 

Of course my favorite part of the movie is the song "Bad Jokes"


----------



## TomH

Nick said:


> <sigh> How did this thread go so, so wrong???


I notice it's always the same people. Not sure what their problem is?


----------

